
Flickr's $25 Fee: A Business Model For User-Generated Video?  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/flickr_s_25_fee_a_business_model_for_user_generated_video
======
pius
Doomed to failure. Business models where you charge for your product instead
of for advertising just aren't viable anymore.

</sarcasm>

